# Rasuradora



## Sebastián Berko

Ya que hablo una mezcla entre Castellano de España y Castellano de Argentina a veces sé la palabra en un dialecto y luego se me olvido en el otro.
Bueno, en argentina hay una palabra "Rasuradora" = Lo que los hombres utilizan para afeitar (normalmente por la mañana) pero como se dice en España? 
Fui a una tienda en España y le pregunté a la chica que laburaba alli a ver si tenían rasuradoras y me miró con una mirada muy rara y dijó "que cara** es eso?" jaja


----------



## Lurrezko

Una maquinilla de afeitar. Si es eléctrica, máquina de afeitar.

Un saludo


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Qué raro que de Argentina te hayas llevado la palabra "rasuradora", aquí siempre se la ha llamado "maquinita de afeitar". Y si es eléctrica "afeitadora" (electrica).


----------



## Sebastián Berko

Os doy gracias a los dos. 

Quique Alfaro: Bueno, si, quizás sea una palabra muy específico de Rosario, no sé. Pero yo jamas había oído "maquinita de afeitar" mientras que estuviese andando por allá, siempre rasuradora.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Buenas noches, caballeros:



Lurrezko said:


> Si es eléctrica, máquina de afeitar.



Por aquí, también afeitadora, pero nunca rasuradora.


----------



## Jonno

Maquinilla, no maquinita


----------



## Vampiro

Maquina de afeitar o afeitadora por acá también, sea eléctrica o no.
"Rasuradora" suena a libro traducido.
_


----------



## anipo

Jonno said:


> Maquinilla, no maquinita



Maquinita, no maquinilla
Saludos.


----------



## jorgema

*Rasuradora* para mí es la eléctrica. A la manual la llamo *máquina de afeitar* (aunque también he escuchado _afeitadora _en mi país).


----------



## Calambur

Quique Alfaro said:


> Qué raro que de Argentina te hayas llevado la palabra "rasuradora", aquí siempre se la ha llamado "maquinita de afeitar". Y si es eléctrica "afeitadora" (eléctrica).


*maquinita *o *máquina de afeitar*, y *afeitadora *(si es eléctrica). Estoy de acuerdo (y no porque me rasure la barba).




Sebastián Berko said:


> Os doy gracias a los dos.
> 
> Quique Alfaro: Bueno, si, quizás sea una palabra muy específico de Rosario, no sé. Pero yo jamas había oído "maquinita de afeitar" mientras que estuviese andando por allá, siempre rasuradora.


*rasuradora *no se utiliza por esta zona, pero es posible que en Rosario la llamen así (mi familia ha vivido allí, y llaman a algunas cosas de manera diferente que los porteños).


----------



## Janis Joplin

Rasuradora es muy de México y al menos por acá es eléctrica.  Rastrillo es el desechable.


----------



## Lampiste

Vampiro said:


> "Rasuradora" suena a libro traducido._



Sí, parece que lo han sacado del librito de instrucciones que viene con la máquina. Pero al menos no es un galicismo, ya que _rassurer_ no es _rasurar_ sino _tranquilizar_.



Janis Joplin said:


> Rasuradora es muy de México y al menos por acá es eléctrica. Rastrillo es el desechable.




En efecto, el DRAE dice que lo de la _rasuradora _es cosa de México y de El Salvador.  

Pero resulta curioso (o sospechoso) porque, según el mismo diccionario, el verbo _rasurar _es de uso general.

??

Saludos.

Lo del rastrillo, *Janis*, se ve... cómo te diría yo... contundente. 
.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Lampiste said:


> Lo del rastrillo, *Janis*, se ve... cómo te diría yo... contundente.
> .




Bueno sí, pero si le agregas desechable cambia todo...

http://www.google.es/search?q=rastr...f803ba683f6f3d6&bpcl=40096503&biw=960&bih=503


----------



## duvija

Rasuradora: palabra digna de traducciones de telenovelas. Nunca la usé.


----------



## Peón

¿"Rasuradora" en la Argentina? ¿En Rosario...?? 

 Por favor, alguna confirmación al respecto. Nunca pensé que alguien usara esa palabra en las tierras del Plata.


----------



## SolAguila

Según RAE: http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=rasuradora, esuché y usé la palabra *Rasuradora* cuando estaba en México.


----------



## Birke

Lampiste said:


> Lo del rastrillo, *Janis*, se ve... cómo te diría yo... contundente.
> .



¿No se dice rastrillo por tu zona para nombrar eso que usan los hombres para afeitarse con cuchilla, Lampiste?
Me sorprende porque yo lo he oído así siempre, y no sólo para los desechables sino ya de antes, cuando al mismo mango se le iban cambiando las cuchillas, aquellas filomatic de la prehistoria que usaba mi padre antes de comprarse la máquina de afeitar.


----------



## Gallium

Me ha gustado lo de "rastrillo" para las manuales. Siguiendo el mismo símil, a las eléctricas he oído llamarlas "cortacésped" en tiendas especializadas. Siempre dentro de una conversación informal, claro. Aunque sea en plan metafórico se entiende, al igual que "rasuradora", que tampoco uso pero la idea se capta. De hecho, en este caso, con más razón. Afeitar y rasurar son sinónimos, ¿no?


----------



## Peón

Gallium said:


> Me ha gustado lo de "rastrillo" para las manuales. Siguiendo el mismo símil, a las eléctricas he oído llamarlas "cortacésped" en tiendas especializadas. Siempre dentro de una conversación informal, claro. Aunque sea en plan metafórico se entiende, al igual que "rasuradora", que tampoco uso pero la idea se capta. De hecho, en este caso, con más razón. Afeitar y rasurar son sinónimos, ¿no?



Supongo que sí, pero si aquí llegás a pedir un "rastrillo" o un "cortacésped" en una farmacia o en un kiosco te convertirías en el hazmerreír de los parroquianos. Mejor: máquina o maquinita de afeitar.

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Hace dos años y seis días se hablaba del mismo tema:

Aparato para afeitar


----------



## Gallium

Peón said:


> Supongo que sí, pero si aquí llegás a pedir un "rastrillo" o un "cortacésped" en una farmacia o en un kiosco te convertirías en el hazmerreír de los parroquianos. Mejor: máquina o maquinita de afeitar.
> 
> Saludos.


Que mala baba. Me refería a que en la calle no lo he escuchado, que ha sido a gente que lo vende. Y no te preocupes, que no voy a ir a ningún sitio a hablar con un desconocido con esos términos. Preguntaré por una "maquinilla" o "maquinilla de afeitar".

Saludos.


----------



## Peón

swift said:


> Hace dos años y seis días se hablaba del mismo tema:
> 
> *Aparato para afeitar*



Así es amigo *Swift*, eso porque:

"Todas las cosas están gastadas, 
        más de lo que se puede expresar. 
¿No se sacia el ojo de ver 
y el oído no se cansa de escuchar? 
 Lo que fue, eso mismo será; 
  lo que se hizo, eso mismo se hará: 
¡no hay nada nuevo bajo el sol!"

(Eclesiastés, 1, 8-9).

¡Buen comienzo de año!


----------



## Vampiro

En esto también se imponen algunas marcas.  Por acá es muy frecuente llamar "Prestobarba" a cualquier desechable.
_


----------



## Lurrezko

Vampi, ayer precisamente releía_ La aventura de Miguel Littín, clandestino en Chile_, de García Márquez. En un momento, Littín llega a Concepción y pide rasurarse, y en la barbería la chica lo mira extrañada. Littín lo atribuye al verbo, que según él suena a chileno viejo, y dice que ya apenas se usa. No sé si te parecerá verosímil. 

**** Por favor, abra otro hilo. Gracias. Martine (Mod...)

Un saludo


----------



## Colchonero

Yo creo que por aquí se usa afeitar (y afeitadora) cuando se aplica a su función habitual: afeitarse el pelo de la cara. Cuando se alude al pelo de otras partes del cuerpo, se usa rasurar; y creo, aunque no estoy seguro, que a las máquinas especiales para eso se las denomina rasuradoras.


----------



## Vampiro

Lurre:
No me suena verosímil, porque tengo ya mis años (52) y nunca he escuchado a chileno alguno decir "rasurarse", y hablo hasta de mis bisabuelos, si es por lo de "chileno antiguo".
Quizá se trate de algún arranque de creatividad del Gabo.

Edito: Respecto de lo que menciona Colchonero, sí, es posible que para otras partes del cuerpo (piernas, por ejemplo) haya visto escrito por ahí lo de "rasurarse", pero no se lo he escuchado decir a mujer alguna; siempre usan "depilarse", aunque la "depilación" sea con la máquina de afeitar del marido.
_


----------



## Lord Darktower

Buenas noches, caballeros:

El día que sus obligaciones le permitan visitar estas tierras del Sur, a las que desde ya pueden considerar su casa –siempre y cuando apaguen ustedes la luz al irse- me honraré en acompañarles a cierto lugar histórico y pintoresco adonde suelo ir a arreglarme el cabello, porque fue allí donde aprendí que solo los animales tienen pelo. Es la _barbería_ de un viejo amigo. Y allí se *barbeaba *(que ya no por mor de las viroenfermedades contagiosas a través del intercambio sanguíneo). Es decir, lo he terminado de arreglar.

(Pongo a disposición de quien lo solicite vía mensajería privada, y de forma totalmente altruista, el enlace de internet donde se habla de tan insigne establecimiento).


----------



## Peón

Lurrezko said:


> Siempre se ha hablado antes de todo. Así no hay manera.



'Fetivamente. Tendríamos que "hacer una vaquita" entre todos para regalar al amigo Swift unas largas vacaciones a las Galápagos, o a la Antártida. No sé...algún lugar donde no llegue Internet....


----------



## Colchonero

Vampiro said:


> Edito: Respecto de lo que menciona Colchonero, sí, es posible que para otras partes del cuerpo (piernas, por ejemplo) haya visto escrito por ahí lo de "rasurarse", pero no se lo he escuchado decir a mujer alguna; siempre usan "depilarse", aunque la "depilación" sea con la máquina de afeitar del marido.
> _



No, yo me refería a los hombres. Las mujeres, en efecto, siempre dicen depilarse. Pero los hombres (y es moda, al menos por aquí, que lo hagan, sobre todo los jóvenes) cuando se quitan el vello del pecho y de otras, ejem, partes, creo que dicen rasurarse. No me hagan mucho caso.


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> No, yo me refería a los hombres. Las mujeres, en efecto, siempre dicen depilarse. Pero los hombres (y es moda, al menos por aquí, que lo hagan, sobre todo los jóvenes) cuando se quitan el vello del pecho y de otras, ejem, partes, creo que dicen rasurarse. No me hagan mucho caso.



O el cabello. De hecho, lo primero que pensé al ver el título del hilo fue en una máquina para rasurarse el cabello. Decir que un tipo con un afeitado al cero va *rasurado* me suena natural. Ahora bien, si googleas *rasuradas* salen unas páginas muy curiosas.


----------



## Colchonero

Sí, acabo de hacerlo. No sé si curiosas es la palabra adecuada.


----------



## Vampiro

Colchonero said:


> No, yo me refería a los hombres. Las mujeres, en efecto, siempre dicen depilarse. Pero los hombres (y es moda, al menos por aquí, que lo hagan, sobre todo los jóvenes) cuando se quitan el vello del pecho y de otras, ejem, partes, creo que dicen rasurarse. No me hagan mucho caso.


No, no... por acá todo eso se afeita.
_


----------



## Sebastián Berko

Al parecer si se dice por allá.
Mi familia, por parte de mi madre, viven y son de Rosario, y yo he vivido allí hasta los 15 años, luego me trasladé a España.
El caso es que nosotros siempre habíamos dicho "rasuradora" y mis amigos y familia de allí también 
Por eso pregunté a ver si alguien sabe como los llaman en España, ya que llevo muchos años en España, y aun no sabia como se dice jaja (que malo jaja)


----------



## Peón

Sebastián Berko said:


> Al parecer si se dice por allá.
> Mi familia, por parte de mi madre, viven y son de Rosario, y yo he vivido allí hasta los 15 años, luego me trasladé a España.
> El caso es que nosotros siempre habíamos dicho "rasuradora" y mis amigos y familia de allí también
> Por eso pregunté a ver si alguien sabe como los llaman en España, ya que llevo muchos años en España, y aun no sabia como se dice jaja (que malo jaja)



Pues yo insisto con algún paisano santafesino que pueda confirmar que en esa zona se usa "rasuradora". La Argentina será grande pero no tanto como para que pase desapercibida semejante palabra. 
Además, ¿vivir tantos años en España y no saber como se llama al artefacto allí? ¿Como hacés para afeitarte/rasurarte Sebastián?


----------



## flljob

Lampiste said:


> Sí, parece que lo han sacado del librito de instrucciones que viene con la máquina. Pero al menos no es un galicismo, ya que _rassurer_ no es _rasurar_ sino _tranquilizar_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En efecto, el DRAE dice que lo de la _rasuradora _es cosa de México y de El Salvador.
> 
> Pero resulta curioso (o sospechoso) porque, según el mismo diccionario, el verbo _rasurar _es de uso general.
> 
> ??
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Lo del rastrillo, *Janis*, se ve... cómo te diría yo... contundente.
> .



Contundente


----------



## cbrena

No creo que sea muy interesante, pero bueno. En un hospital siempre se rasura antes de una cirugía; igual da que sea hombre o mujer, y cualquiera que sea la zona del cuerpo. A las pésimas maquinillas utilizadas para ello: dentro del hospital las llamo rasuradoras, el mismo artilugio (y normalmente de mejor calidad) de la puerta para afuera jamás las llamo rasuradoras, paso a llamarlas maquinillas de afeitar. Con estas maquinillas (ya fuera del hospital) las mujeres se depilan y los hombres se afeitan, sea la cara o el pecho.


----------



## flljob

Pero existe el término técnico "tricotomía". Nunca oirás a una enfermera decir que le rasuró la ingle al paciente.

Saludos


----------



## cbrena

Por aquí la que rasura la ingle no es la enfermera, pero te puedo asegurar que da la orden de que el paciente sea rasurado. Así, con estas palabras. Primera vez que leo tricotomía como rasurado.

Saludos


----------



## Erreconerre

Sebastián Berko said:


> Ya que hablo una mezcla entre Castellano de España y Castellano de Argentina a veces sé la palabra en un dialecto y luego se me olvido en el otro.
> Bueno, en argentina hay una palabra "Rasuradora" = Lo que los hombres utilizan para afeitar (normalmente por la mañana) pero como se dice en España?
> Fui a una tienda en España y le pregunté a la chica que laburaba alli a ver si tenían rasuradoras y me miró con una mirada muy rara y dijó "que cara** es eso?" jaja



Para mí ese cháchara no es más que un rastrillo de rasurar desechable. Aunque yo, en mi caso particular, prefiero hablar de _rasurar_ cuando hablo del rastrillo, prefiero hablar de _afeitar_ cuando hablo de la espuma: el rastrillo de rasurar y la espuma de afeitar o la loción para después de afeitar. El nombre de rastrillo es de lo más común y no tiene nada de incorrecto. Así lo vemos en los siguientes enlaces:

http://espacio-blanco.com/2012/12/icono-1901-rastrillo-para-rasurar-por-king-camp-gillette/
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maquinilla_de_afeitar
http://mx.selecciones.com/contenido/a2072_gillette-inventor-del-rastrillo-de-rasurar


----------



## Aviador

Vampiro said:


> […] nunca he escuchado a chileno alguno decir "rasurarse", y hablo hasta de mis bisabuelos, si es por lo de "chileno antiguo […]


Yo tampoco he oído nunca el verbo _rasurar_ en boca de algún chileno, excepto, y sólo lo digo por cubrirme las espaldas, quizá en algún comercial. Sólo he oído aquí que los pelos, según de qué parte de la anatomía se trate, _se afeitan_, _se depilan_ o _se cortan_.


----------



## Janis Joplin

cbrena said:


> Con estas maquinillas (ya fuera del hospital) las mujeres se depilan y los hombres se afeitan, sea la cara o el pecho.




Curioso, por acá depilar es extraer los pelos desde la raíz no cortarlos, eso es rasurar o afeitar como tú dices.


----------



## Lampiste

Birke said:


> ¿No se dice rastrillo por tu zona para nombrar eso que usan los hombres para afeitarse con cuchilla, Lampiste?
> Me sorprende porque yo lo he oído así siempre, y no sólo para los desechables sino ya de antes, cuando al mismo mango se le iban cambiando las cuchillas, aquellas filomatic de la prehistoria que usaba mi padre antes de comprarse la máquina de afeitar.




Pues no, estimada Birke, no lo había oído nunca con ese sentido. El DRAE no dice que aquí se use tal denominación:



> *rastrillo.*
> *9. *m._Col. _y _Méx. _*maquinilla *(‖de afeitar).


Por ese motivo, cuando leí el mensaje de *Janis* (# 11), no pude evitar el pensar enseguida en los rastrillos manuales que yo conozco, a saber: 


*-Rastrillo de jardinero* (1ª acepción): 


> *1. *m. Instrumento compuesto de un mango largo y delgado cruzado en uno de sus extremos por un travesaño* armado de púas a manera de dientes*, y que sirve para recoger hierba, paja, broza, etc.



De ese apero es el enlace que puse.


*-Rastrillo de cardador* (2ª acepción): 


> *2. *m.Tabla con *muchos dientes de alambre grueso*, a manera de carda, sobre los que se pasa el lino o cáñamo para apartar la estopa y separar bien las fibras.


Y ahora imagina a alguien afeitándose cualquier parte de su cuerpo con esta  cosa con púas de alambre, sin que se te ponga la carne de gallina, te rechinen los dientes, se te encoja el hígado y  te den palpitaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Birke

Pues sí, con ese instrumento sólo puedo imaginarme que se afeite un faquir. 

Pero, visto que en mi rinconcito del mundo usamos "rastrillo" tal como la RAE dice que se usa sólo en México (y en Colombia) y que diferenciamos depilar y afeitar más como dice Janis que como lo hace Cbrena, pues ya no sé si registrarme en el consulado mexicano o qué… 


-----------
Casi se me olvida: con Cbrena (además de en el lema de su firma ) concuerdo en el uso de "rasurar": en los hospitales, eliminar mediante afeitado el pelo allí donde estorba para una intervención.


----------



## cbrena

Janis Joplin said:


> Curioso, por acá depilar es extraer los pelos desde la raíz no cortarlos, eso es rasurar o afeitar como tú dices.


Sí, lo mismo por aquí. Lo que quería decir es que las mujeres hablamos de depilación incluso cuando no lo es, para disimular, ¿no?



Birke said:


> (...) y que diferenciamos depilar y afeitar más como dice Janis que como lo hace Cbrena (...)


Cbrena se depila como Janis y cuando se afeita (Cbrena) no lo dice. 



> -----------
> Casi se me olvida: con Cbrena (además de en el lema de su firma ) concuerdo en el uso de "rasurar": en los hospitales, eliminar mediante afeitado el pelo allí donde estorba para una intervención.


 (por el lema).
Birke, ¿tú has oído alguna vez lo de "tricotomía" por "rasurado"?


----------



## Birke

cbrena said:


> Birke, ¿tú has oído alguna vez lo de "tricotomía" por "rasurado"?



Jamás. De oírlo, creo que pensaría en alguna cosa bárbara, como pincharle a alguien con una aguja de tricotar.


----------



## flljob

Parece que los veterinarios argentinos son un poco más reflexivos. Mira esto. El término también tiene implicaciones trinitarias. 



> [Enlace retirado por irrelevancia, por resultar demasiado gráfico para algunos usuarios y por eventuales derechos de autor.
> Milton Sand]



Saludos


----------

